# LeBron James Has Surgery: Removes A Benign Growth In His Mouth.



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LeBron James was playing with a health issue through the end of the season and the playoffs that has now been taken care of.
> 
> Sources close to James told ESPN.com's Chris Broussard that the Cleveland Cavaliers star underwent successful surgery on Tuesday at Cleveland Clinic to remove a benign growth in his mouth. Specifically, Dr. Frank Papay removed the growth from James' parotid gland, which produces saliva, in a five-hour procedure.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4226010


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I was sure this was a parody. Wow, that's hilarious.


----------



## CryingWolf (May 27, 2009)

Yes, I must admit I came to this thread expecting a joke about LeBron putting his foot in his mouth or something.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dwight Howard's penis is benign? :bsmile:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

lol i thought it was gonna be a joke thread about lebron. Hope's he's alright.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> That dastardly LeBron James, he couldn't drag 11 other guys to the NBA Finals, so now he went and had surgery to take away the spotlight from Dwight Howard! This is clearly a ploy and a cry for attention!
> 
> David Stern probably brought him flowers! Refs too! Ratings! Money! Conspiracy!!





DNKO said:


> So he's blaming the Conference Finals loss on a benign growth in his jaw?
> 
> LOL where's the accountability!
> 
> ...





Air Jordan 23 said:


> When Michael Jordan got ousted by the Orlando Magic (*which only happened because he came back midseason*), did he immediately go and have surgery? No. Just one more reason why he's the GOAT and I'm going to name my handles after him and only post in Jordan-related topics.


Thought I'd save you guys the effort.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I was wondering about that. He had the dwyane wade jawline going on.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnit Cinco de Mayo, i can't rep you for a while, but that was hilarious.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

i must spread rep for cinco too.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, how funny, Mayo. I literally fell of my chair,because that, was so ingenious.

Should I put few smileys in my post, just to let the others know I acknowledge your post and laugh at the premise you presented?

Are we going to be e-buddies after that?

Meanwhile, while you guys PWN me on the net and totally embarrass me on the e-basis, making me e-humble...

_
*Side Effects Of HGH?*

Human Growth Hormone (HGH) is known by medical professionals as somatotropin. Human Growth Hormone is a substance created by the pituitary gland in children and adolescent youth that stimulates the production of growth and cell reproduction, primarily in height growth, i.e. large bones.

Human Growth Hormone primarily stimulates division and multiplication of cartilage and chondrocytes (cells in the growing ends of children’s long bones (legs, arms, fingers and toes). HGH also acts on the liver to stimulate the production of Insulin-Like Growth Factor I (IGF-I). IGF-I also promotes bone growth. The level of HGH and IGF-I tends to decrease with age.

Problems associated with HGH are like many other hormones in the human body. You can have too much, or you can have to little. If there is too much HGH in the blood, it is called Excessive Growth Hormone, also known as acromegaly or pituitary gigantism. This disease is essentially a benign adenomas or tumor that grows on the cells of the anterior pituitary.

As it grows, it produces more and more Growth Hormone. Symptoms will manifest as the tumor becomes large enough to cause headaches or impairs one’s vision due to pressure on the optic nerve. If untreated, *Excessive Growth Hormone will cause thickening of the bones, particularly the jaw-bone, fingers and toes.* The treatment for Excessive Growth Hormone due to secreting tumor is the removal of the tumor. In some cases, a treatment of focused radiation can be used to shrink the tumor.

A misconception brought on by the media is that HGH Excess because of Gigantism is a side effect of using growth hormone in a healthy body. It is possible to develop Gigantism in an adolescent that has not yet reached puberty. Gigantism or acromegaly is a disease that is essentially a benign adenomas or tumor that grows on the cells of the anterior pituitary. As it grows, it produces more and more growth hormone, causing HGH Excess.

It is important to understand that “HGH producing” supplements have not been available for very long and the long-term effects of using these products are unknown. Mary Lee Vance of the University of Virginia said in an editorial, “Because there are so many unanswered questions about the use of growth hormone in the elderly and in adults with growth hormone deficiency, its general use now or in the immediate future is not justified.”

There are many products available, HGH by prescription and “HGH producing” supplements that are available over the counter. Caution should always be taken; seek a doctor’s advice before administering growth hormone or “HGH producing supplements” to ensure all of your options are considered.

_

I assure you I'll get the last laugh here, the day he gets busted. I hope you'll be in the same mood for jokes when it happens.

His jaw is ridiculously huge, he just had a "bening growth" removed from his mouth, so basically, I'm sure that's because he ate too much oatmeal.

He's body is, like, reversed.










So common to have a little alien growin behind your jaw bone.

* cue super-jokes from BBF e-team


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

For the love of basketball writers link the source you copied and pasted that from! I never understood DNKO's hostility but that post is surprisingly interesting and I wonder if the circle on the image is what was removed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That must be why he lost in the ECF!!


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

DNKO said:


> Wow, how funny, Mayo. I literally fell of my chair,because that, was so ingenious.
> 
> Should I put few smileys in my post, just to let the others know I acknowledge your post and laugh at the premise you presented?
> 
> ...



You're not a medical student, are you? The parotid gland is in your MOUTH, whereas the pituitary is actually a part of your BRAIN. Not to mention that the article you pasted talks about BONE GROWTH. That was TISSUE they took out of LeBron's mouth. BONE vs TISSUE. Look up the difference.

I'm not even a big LeBron fan at all, but the crap some of you haters come up with is just assinine.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I believe Lebron James takes steroids but I still believe that he is the best basketball player in the league. 


Why do you hate him so much DONK?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Thought I'd save you guys the effort.


Thanks man, always up to your demeaning tactics. Good job being such an objective moderator that has the best interest of this site at heart. 

It's pretty clear to everyone that the lines have been drawn between you and I. 

Your the pony hair tail dude in the Movie Good Will Hunting, your unoriginal, biased, and like to embarrass people to make yourself feel important and elite. 

Enjoy the clip posted - 

Cinco de Mayo is the blonde hair dude with the pony tail. It fits his BBF.Net posting character perfectly.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

how many times are you going to post that clip?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:

Thanks for the clip though, good scene.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DNKO said:


> Problems associated with HGH are like many other hormones in the human body. You can have too much, or you can have to little. If there is too much HGH in the blood, it is called Excessive Growth Hormone, also known as acromegaly or pituitary gigantism. This disease is essentially a benign adenomas or tumor that grows on the cells of the anterior pituitary.


You must be into 'old school' anatomy too, huh?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Thanks man, always up to your demeaning tactics. Good job being such an objective moderator that has the best interest of this site at heart.
> 
> It's pretty clear to everyone that the lines have been drawn between you and I.
> 
> ...


At this point, I think I'd just give up with the Good Will Hunting burn considering it got no reaction the first two times you used it with EHL.

Anyway, you have the roles reversed, and here's the most obvious difference between you and me and Will Hunting and Ponytail. You're really easy for me to mimic, and you're not witty enough to do the same.

How you like them apples?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Thanks man, always up to your demeaning tactics. Good job being such an objective moderator that has the best interest of this site at heart.
> 
> It's pretty clear to everyone that the lines have been drawn between you and I.
> 
> ...


Is this the second or the third time that you've posted this?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well this thread is going nowhere. Good to see.


----------

